# Best type of rocks for cichlids?



## Nezlar

Does anyone know what the best type of rocks would be in an african cichlid tank? Do any of them help buffer the pH better than others? Any I should avoid that would lower my pH?

I'm not limited to lfs rocks, I'm going to a landscaping store for them. I've heard granite is the natural stone in the Rift Lakes but is that true? I plan on using gravel instead of sand (my cichlids like the gravel I have already and it's easy to clean) but before I decide on a gravel color for the new tank I want to figure out what stones I will be putting in for decoration so I can make it look good.


----------



## howmany

I found this article on here, it should give you all the info you need.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php

good luck!


----------

